
Clementine is Joining Dropbox - warunsl
http://www.clementine.io/blog/clementine-is-joining-dropbox
======
hga
[http://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/](http://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/)

 _We’re now excited to announce the next stage of our journey — we’re joining
Dropbox!

[ Dropbox will build on their technology. ]

The Clementine service however, will be shutting down. The free portions of
the app will remain active for current users until August 31, 2015 and we’ll
provide plenty of help to regular and premium subscribers as the service
transitions._

Remind us again why we should take a chance on startups like this??? I wish
more people would realize the potential for a vicious cycle.

Side note: 5 weeks in the dog days of summer isn't much time to transition; I
hope it's longer for paid customers.

